# Sebaceous Cyst



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks like my girl has one on her shoulder....what do you think? She has had on going skin issues but since home cooking for her she is no longer getting yeast, ear, or fungal infections and looks beautiful! However, this appeared about 5 days ago and it's been a couple of weeks since she finished her second heat. Seems as though when she goes into heat that her immune system is being compromised because of the hormonal influx and stress on the body. Her allergies tend to flare up more to and she has a few patches of missing hair on her ears again and a little missing hair around her eyes. It's not mange so don't bother to ask......I already had her checked for it and it was diagnosed as allergies  She is being spayed next month also. I know they really don't do much for these types of cysts as they usually go away on there own. Here's a pic! Let me know what you think! Thanks :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Definitely could be a sebaceous cyst or a histiocytoma (benign tumor) or an infection from something. I'd keep a close eye on it for now. If it changes drastically in the next few days to a few weeks i would get it checked out.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes, I am watching it and keeping it clean. I had a dog years ago that had a couple but couldn't remember how they looked...... but I'm pretty sure that's what it is. She goes to the vet in a couple of weeks for her rabies and then another visit next month for pre-spay blood work. Thanks for the reply


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, I would definitely keep a close eye on that. I get so freaked when I feel a lump on Aspen...I can't help it. He's already had a cancerous mast cell tumor removed.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I hope its nothing serious! I know i freak when I find lumps and bumps on my pups. Which seems to be a common occurance with my 7yr old boxer. Keep us posted! Your girl is a cutie!


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

When our girl had her large cyst removed it was up on her shoulder and near the neck area,it was really large,almost the size of a golf ball,it appeared out of nowhere,the vet removed it easily and it didnt seem to bother our girl at all,but it did scare us alot.Im always checking her over when i brush her and i do that almost daily,being a husky also it helps minimize hair all over the apartment,plus she baths herself like a cat also.I hope everything turns out alright for your girl.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone  I'm going to take her to the vet just to be safe. She is supposed to get her rabies shot at the end of the month before she gets spayed but if she is unhealthy then I will not vaccinate and put off spaying till she is 100%a again!


----------

